# SmackDown spoilers for 11/04/2011



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Already? bit early ain't it?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> DARK MATCH
> Ezekiel Jackson def. a local competitor.
> 
> NXT
> JTG welcomes us and introduces Derrick Bateman. They are interrupted by Percy Watson, Titus O'Neil, and A.J. who say that Bateman has fish lips.


Fightin words from Watson, O'Neil and A.J.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fish lips? This qualifies as an insult?


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it is. BTW, The SmackDown tapings are taking place in Greenville, South Carolina which is in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Already? bit early ain't it?


It's starts at 7


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I will kill any man who calls me fish lips.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, a lot earlier than usual. But thanks for the spoilers Dashing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> DARK MATCH
> Ezekiel Jackson def. a local competitor.
> 
> NXT
> ...


Teddy Long is gonna lobby to get him fired.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Teddy Long is gonna lobby to get him fired.


:lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Who the fuck does Matt Striker think he is? Teddy Long?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seems less likely for Usos to be getting the tag titles tonight due to bing booked for a match on NXT...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Logic said:


> Seems less likely for Usos to be getting the tag titles tonight due to bing booked for a match on NXT...


Why would anybody think the fucking Usos would be in line for the tag titles? Have they even BEEN on Raw or SmackDown more than 2 or 3 times since they debuted?

It's probably a long shot but I hope Barrett and Rhodes get it. If they ever decide to give Barrett a world title, which they probably never will, he's gonna need that triple crown. But they'll probably give it to Awesome Truth because they just need everything to be about them, don't they...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would anybody think the fucking Usos would be in line for the tag titles? Have they even BEEN on Raw or SmackDown more than 2 or 3 times since they debuted?
> 
> It's probably a long shot but I hope Barrett and Rhodes get it. If they ever decide to give Barrett a world title, which they probably never will, he's gonna need that triple crown. But they'll probably give it to Awesome Truth because they just need everything to be about them...


I'd love to see your reaction if Barett won them with Cody Rhodes.

EDIT: Ha, forget it lol


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Why would they put the tag titles on Cody?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Why would they put the tag titles on Cody?


I dunno, who else is there? he and Barrett beat the tag champions last night so...


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

How good is JTG on the mic?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Why would they put the tag titles on Cody?


If his storyline is making the IC title more prestigious, he shouldn't have another belt at the same time. It would be a distraction and his time would have to be split. Instead, they should use him to focus on the IC title.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know you are desperate to be the one whos makes the thread, but these are NXT Spoilers. Just make the thread when Smackdown starts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'd love to see your reaction if Barett won them with Cody Rhodes.
> 
> EDIT: Ha, forget it lol


Don't get me wrong, I'm not thrilled at his choice of partner. I would've gone insane if he teamed with Christian, but I'll take what I can get. A few weeks ago I wasn't even sure if I'd get to see him on tv in the near future. 



> Why would they put the tag titles on Cody?


They don't have many options. You either put them on Awesome Truth, and the belts become props and are forgotten about while they're dealing with Rock and Cena and the rest of the higher ups in WWE, or you put them on Cody and Barrett, or you put them on Dolph and Swagger, both of which contain a guy who's carrying a belt already and will be pulling double duty.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope they don't strip Air Boom off the titles. Just wait the 30 days.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I dunno, who else is there? he and Barrett beat the tag champions last night so...


Well it's a stretch but they could pair Jon Moxley and Tyler Black together, or any other random FCW'ers, hell put Bateman and Curtis together if you have to, Barrett needs to be focusing on the World Title and Cody needs to continue his feud with Orton.



> I hope they don't strip Air Boom off the titles. Just wait the 30 days.


Why should Evan Bourne be rewarded? He fucked up, he deserves to lose his belt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Well it's a stretch but they could pair Jon Moxley and Tyler Black together, or any other random FCW'ers, hell put Bateman and Curtis together if you have to, *Barrett needs to be focusing on the World Title* and Cody needs to continue his feud with Orton.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Evan Bourne be rewarded? He fucked up, he deserves to lose his belt.


Now that, I cannot argue with at all. Realistically, though, is WWE going to do that? No. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Well it's a stretch but they could pair Jon Moxley and Tyler Black together, or any other random FCW'ers, hell put Bateman and Curtis together if you have to, *Barrett needs to be focusing on the World Title* and Cody needs to continue his feud with Orton.
> 
> Why should Evan Bourne be rewarded? He fucked up, he deserves to lose his belt.


Barrett needs to keep doing what he's doing right now and get himself up to that level before going after the world title. Don't be silly now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Miz/Truth, Dolph/Swagger and Cody/Wade are al heel teams, who would they defend against? Uso's? would be a total squash.

I've got the answer, Mason Ryan & Ezekiel Jackson: *TEAM STEROID!*


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> How good is JTG on the mic?


JTG is ok on the mic, nothing ground breaking but still better than others. Him trying to hide (?) his NY accent kinda makes him sound like he slurs alot of words, but overall he's good.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz/Truth, Dolph/Swagger and Cody/Wade are al heel teams, who would they defend against? Uso's? would be a total squash.
> 
> I've got the answer, Mason Ryan & Ezekiel Jackson: *TEAM SHIT!*


Corrected. Keep up, son.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Barrett needs to keep doing what he's doing right now and get himself up to that level before going after the world title. Don't be silly now.


Which won't take long at all.

Barrett has already proved himself, he can work at the highest level, feud with the top guys and he can very easily be the top heel, it's only a matter of time until he's right back where he was this time last year.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

damn it, Watson and O'Neil have got to stop acting like heels.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

No wonder the crowd are dead most of the time, they have to sit through a dark match, NXT & Superstars


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz/Truth, Dolph/Swagger and Cody/Wade are al heel teams, who would they defend against? Uso's? would be a total squash.


If The Miz and R-Truth win the titles, they can wait 30 days, deal with The Rock and John Cena at Survivor Series, and then face Air Boom (rematch clause) at TLC.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Josh Matthews, Michael Cole and Booker T head to ringside.

A street fight between Randy Orton and Cody Rhodes is up first. Crowd is really into this one. Great back and forth match with Orton finally winning with the RKO in the center of the ring. So much for making the Intercontinental title relevant again.

Our live coverage continues...

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton beat Cody in a reported awesome Streetfight match w/ a Hanging ddt off the barricade to the floor and then a RKO in ring. Said to be a super match. Proceed with Orton burying Cody b.s. AGAIN.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Orton won again!? How one sided has this fued been.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So Orton beats Rhodes again then bags the guy. Like the feud with Christian all over again. Great matches but couldn't Cody at least win once? I have no idea what they'll do with the feud tbh. It finishes at Survivor Series if rumours and live events tell us anything. So is the idea to have Orton beat Cody until Cody finally manages to get the big win?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ted won a match!!He beat Kidd.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Josh Matthews, Michael Cole and Booker T head to ringside.
> 
> A street fight between Randy Orton and Cody Rhodes is up first. Crowd is really into this one. Great back and forth match with Orton finally winning with the RKO in the center of the ring. So much for making the Intercontinental title relevant again.
> 
> ...


It disgust me to know the WWE fails to advertise things on smackdown. A street fight between these two seems great. Cant wait to see that. So im sure Cody and Orton are gonna be involved in a SS Tag Match.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

As much I love Wade Barrett....I really don't want him to win the tag titles with Cody Rhodes...they have absolutely nothing in common with each other, plus after Barrett cut a magnificent promo he gives the mic to Cody Rhodes then everyone grits their teeth tightly getting ready for a disaster they got to endure of witnessing Rhodes working on the mic in his monotone screeching voice.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ted Dibiase squashed Tyson Kidd.

Backstage interview with Mark Henry. He will face Daniel Bryan later tonight. Henry says that Bryan can't feat him.

Alicia Fox defeated Natalya.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure why Alicia Fox is beating Natalya twice now. She's not the #1 contender and Natalya needs some wins after her heel turn.

Tyson Kidd is still a jobber which is a shame. He has potential to be a midcard heel but WWE doesn't see it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Good to see Dibiase in Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ted Dibiase squashed Tyson Kidd.
> 
> * Backstage interview with Mark Henry. He will face Daniel Bryan later tonight. Henry says that Bryan can't feat him.*
> 
> ...


Well there goes your potential Wrestlemania match.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan, meet the hall of pain lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

1) A street fight between Orton/Rhodes should've had some build up.
2) Seriously? Why not give Cody the win here?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice Knowing you Bryan..........


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> 1) A street fight between Orton/Rhodes should've had some build up.
> *2) Seriously? Why not give Cody the win here?*


Because Orton is staying in the main event and Cody is gonna be going into an IC title program with a color commentator next month.

Why do that if all Cody is gonna do is take all this new momentum into a program with Booker T where it will fizzle down to the level it was before he worked Orton?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> 1) A street fight between Orton/Rhodes should've had some build up.
> 2) Seriously? Why not give Cody the win here?


Considering it was a street fight between them Cody could have won, you know using his mask or even the ring bell to get some revenge lol . Typical WWE booking. After Survivor Series Cody and Booker T should definitely help the status of the IC belt.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Bryan gonna get fucked up......


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

lolorton.

alicia fox defeats nat?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Considering it was a street fight between them Cody could have won, you know using his mask or even the ring bell to get some revenge lol . Typical WWE booking. After Survivor Series Cody and Booker T should definitely help the status of the IC belt.


Typical WWE booking to have the guy higher on the card to go over? I'd agree with that, because it makes sense.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Bryan is gonna get messed up lol


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

these writers are some idiots street fight perfect opportunity for rhodes to pick up a victory they could've even had his baggers interfered but noooo lets give orton another victory like he really needed it wow


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Big Show comes out and says he's going to knock out Mark Henry once for every week of Dmackdown where their business goes unfinished. Christian comes out and says Show had his chance and failed. He insults the South (Show is originally from Aiken, SC). Show acts like he was going to KO Christian, then promises he won't. Instead he chokeslams him and leaves him laying. 

*Sheamus comes out for his scheduled match against Christian but he's out from the chokeslam. Wade Barrett comes out and offers to replace him and they ring the bell.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can creative find something for Christian to do? This is just getting pointless now. He's doing the same thing every week, progress it somehow.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So Orton beats Rhodes again then bags the guy. Like the feud with Christian all over again. Great matches but couldn't Cody at least win once? I have no idea what they'll do with the feud tbh. It finishes at Survivor Series if rumours and live events tell us anything. So is the idea to have Orton beat Cody until Cody finally manages to get the big win?


Probably not, They'll have teams at SS and Sheamus & Orton's team will win and then Rhodes will fued with Booker and get his momentum back.

This was seemingly a fued to give Orton something to do rather than create a new main eventer in Rhodes.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Raw stars aren't going to be here.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for a Barrett job, =D


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I thought Raw stars aren't going to be here.


They aren't. Big Show is on Smackdown now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just read Cody got paper bagged , ULTIMATE HUMILIATION fpalm LOL, that must a got a nice pop.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> They aren't. Big Show is on Smackdown now.


Wasn't aware of that. I thought he was just going to be a short term feud with Henry. More faces for SD I suppose.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> Can creative find something for Christian to do? This is just getting pointless now. He's doing the same thing every week, progress it somehow.


What do you want them to do?

They planted the seeds last night for Team Christian V Team Sheamus at the PPV. What, did you think they were gonna change shit completely a few weeks before the PPV?

Christian is doing what he needs to do (keep his name relevant in the World title picture and finishing this program with Sheamus at the same time).

There will be a time for him to change it up soon enough, but he has a program to finish first


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

They planted the seed for Kofi and Evan along with Sheamus to be part of a team, Only bad thing is Evan is not going to be a part of SS now.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Just read Cody got paper bagged , ULTIMATE HUMILIATION fpalm LOL, that must a got a nice pop.


stupid ass creative why not give cody the win at vengeance and give orton that win tonight? smh


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan to kick Henry's head in during their match and cash it in.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus comes to the ring to face Christian, who is still outside the ring. Wade Barrett comes and sand says the Christian is obviously in no shape to fight Christian, and that Sheamus should face him.

Wade Barrett defeated Sheamus with a roll up with an assist from Christian. After the match, Christian speared Sheamus.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett on a winning streak


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW BARRETT GOT THE WIN!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wade won? Awesome. I wonder if this is gonna lead to Christian and Wade becoming tag champs.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus comes to the ring to face Christian, who is still outside the ring. Wade Barrett comes and sand says the Christian is obviously in no shape to fight Christian, and that Sheamus should face him.
> 
> *Wade Barrett defeated Sheamus with a roll up with an assist from Christian. After the match, Christian speared Sheamus.*
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.


I was just about to predict that lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Backstage, Big Show tells Bryan that he has his back in the main event tonight. 

A vignette for Brodus Clay airs.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG Wade beat Sheamus!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like WWE is legit behind Wade, seeing as he beat their top face for the future.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Barrett beat Sheamus!? Fuck yes!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Barrett beat Sheamus!? Fuck yes!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So the SS teams so far seems like Christian/Cody/Barrett vs Sheamus/Orton/Kofi
Add in Zig-Swag to Christians team and you have a nice squad.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

wow Wades winning streak continues


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Looks like WWE is legit behind Wade, seeing as he beat their top face for the future.


Wade is getting a monster push. This can only mean great things for him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so Daniel Bryan is in the main event tonight?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*In Pyro's words*: This means nothing for Barrett and he until he beats a legit face he still has ways to go.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Barrett over Sheamus! Wow!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus comes to the ring to face Christian, who is still outside the ring. Wade Barrett comes and sand says the Christian is obviously in no shape to fight Christian, and that Sheamus should face him.
> 
> *Wade Barrett defeated Sheamus with a roll up with an assist from Christian. After the match, Christian speared Sheamus.*
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.


YES YES YES YES YES!!

Now this is confirmation of Wade Barrett getting a push. I said Ill see it to believe it and this is the proof that I needed. 

Very excited for this huge win for Wade Barrett, plus this also keeps Sheamus looking strong as well with the surprise roll up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Xile44 said:


> *Pyro:* This means nothing for Barrett and until he wins a World Championship he is still a nobody.



fixed for accuracy


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

So, tag titles....... whats happening with them


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, wade is crimanally underrated in the ring. He's a great power wrestler.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Dunno how the hell Bryan pulled the main-event spot tonight... but I damn sure can't wait to see it.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Suprised with wwe recently, they gave henry a great push and Barett seems to be next in line.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome show so far. I wonder how's Bryan gonna fair in the main event tonight?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan in the main event tonight......holy crap, that equals a must watch for me on friday


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Backstage, Big Show tells Bryan that he has his back in the main event tonight.

A vignette for Brodus Clay airs.

Sin Cara defeated Primo by disqualification after Hunico interfered and attacked Sin Cara. The crowd is apparently dead at this point.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoiler already posted.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not gonna lie... The main event scene in SD may start getting crowded. You already have Orton, Sheamus, Henry, Show and Christian+ Rhodes, Bryan and Barrett are most likley going to be main eventers by mid 2012. Suprising, but WWE can F up any moment.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Hunico returns


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoping maybe Christian/Wade get involved in Bryan/Henry so the seed is then planted for Bryan to be included in the rumored Team Christian - Team Sheamus match at the ppv.

I know Henry doesn't need help beating Bryan, but it would be a nice way to get Bryan involved in a relevant storyline and get him on PPV.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan is gonna beat Mark Henry, calling it now


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay we have Wade Barret get pushed D-Bry in the Main event and Cody getting elevated. all is right with the world can we please stop bitching now


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> So, tag titles....... whats happening with them


Who cares? Wade Barrett beat Sheamus.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is it me or is Bryan in 2 segments and in the main event this Friday? I feel Bryan will get squashed tonight.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes in a Street Fight which ended with Orton putting a paper bag over Rhodes' head.


And this concludes another episode of "who will Orton bury next!?".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Is it me or is Bryan in 2 segments and in the main event this Friday? *I feel Bryan will get squashed tonight*.


He fucking better. Mark Henry should job to no man.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He fucking better. Mark Henry should job to no man.


Daniel Bryan isn't a man, he's a god.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm gonna laugh my ass off if d-bry some how wins the title lol


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't a man, he's a god.


basically this


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

InstantClassic100 said:


> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if d-bry some how wins the title lol


Well they did have Swagger cash it in like a week after losing to Santino.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

He'll get squashed. Booking the MITB winner like you give a fuck makes sense, therefore WWE will not do it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody else think that the wwe is not going to follow through with the wrestlemania mitb stoyline and hotshot it at a lesser ppv......

I mean bryan facing henry the world champ today......slow build wwe, that's how it goes with long term storylines.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't a man, he's a god.


fuck's sake.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

InstantClassic100 said:


> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if d-bry some how wins the title lol


I could see this:

Henry dominates Bryan, but with the ref's back turned Show hits a KO punch on Henry. Bryan covers Henry and wins. Bryan acts like he won the title because he pinned the champ but the ref reminds him he didn't cash it in and it was a non title match.

Bryan realizing Henry is KO'd and still down cashes in right there and goes for a second pin. He covers Henry 1...2...2.5 and Henry not only kicks out but (with Bryan still covering him cross body style) Henry stands up and then hits the World's Strongest Slam and beats him 1 2 3


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> Backstage, Big Show tells Daniel Bryan that he has his back in the main event tonight.


lol HOLY SHIT, if Daniel Bryan actually cashes in & wins the title tonight.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> fuck's sake.


Best sig on this forum, amazing

#FreeRex 

as well


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan w/ Big Show in his corner vs. Mark Henry ended in a DQ when Show threw water in Daniel Bryan's face. Show then throws water in Daniel Bryan's face and tells him to cash in the money in the bank. Before he could do it, Henry gave the World's Strongest Slam to both Bryan and Show. Teddy Long came out and make Big Show vs. Mark Henry for the Survivor Series.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

InstantClassic100 said:


> Daniel Bryan w/ Big Show in his corner vs. Mark Henry ended in a DQ when Show threw water in Daniel Bryan's face. Show then throws water in Daniel Bryan's face and tells him to cash in the money in the bank. Before he could do it, Henry gave the World's Strongest Slam to both Bryan and Show. Teddy Long came out and make Big Show vs. Mark Henry for the Survivor Series.



WTF


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

InstantClassic100 said:


> Daniel Bryan w/ Big Show in his corner vs. Mark Henry ended in a DQ when Show threw water in Daniel Bryan's face. Show then throws water in Daniel Bryan's face and tells him to cash in the money in the bank. Before he could do it, Henry gave the World's Strongest Slam to both Bryan and Show. Teddy Long came out and make Big Show vs. Mark Henry for the Survivor Series.


This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

That ending honestly mad no sense, btw source was wrestlinginc


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

You knew it wouldn't be a clean finish but what exactly happened with water?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

InstantClassic100 said:


> Daniel Bryan w/ Big Show in his corner vs. Mark Henry ended in a DQ when Show threw water in Daniel Bryan's face. Show then throws water in Daniel Bryan's face and tells him to cash in the money in the bank. Before he could do it, Henry gave the World's Strongest Slam to both Bryan and Show. Teddy Long came out and make Big Show vs. Mark Henry for the Survivor Series.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*World champion Mark Henry defeated Daniel Bryan by DQ when Big Show interfered and knocked out Henry. Bryan acts like he might cash in but is nailed by Henry and hit with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry nailed Show with the briefcase. No cashing in. 

from pwinsider, also said that Sin Cara faced a debuting Epico, not Primo.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Umm the ending? How would it end by DQ because of a splash of water..


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*World champion Mark Henry defeated Daniel Bryan by DQ when Big Show interfered and knocked out Henry. Bryan acts like he might cash in but is nailed by Henry and hit with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry nailed Show with the briefcase. No cashing in.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao @ wrestleinc's fail


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh wow..........thankfully bryan didn't cash in, would totally ruin the storyline.

Hate that he acted like he would cash in, should have made bryan look at the briefcase and shake his head and tell the big show that he was cashing in at WM and is a man of his word...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

World champion Mark Henry defeated Daniel Bryan by DQ when Big Show interfered and knocked out Henry. Bryan acts like he might cash in but is nailed by Henry and hit with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry nailed Show with the briefcase. No cashing in. 

Source: PW Insider

The source above makes more sense.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

wrestlinginc fucking lied to me!!! Go to their site, that's what it says.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Primo as Epico sounds nice.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah that water thing made no sense lol. I still prefer Bryan wait till Wrestlemania.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Primo as Epico sounds nice.


I'm pretty sure Epico is an actual FCW wrestler, so it's still not Primo..


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. Jesus christ that sounded TNA level awful. Good thing it was just a typo. Surprised it ended in a DQ and not with Henry winning via pinfall.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Who the hell is epico again? lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Water only works if you're R-Truth.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so what was the point then of bryan facing henry tonight?

Just to further the feud between henry and show, this now brings bryan into the feud, if we are booking logically......why do you do this wwe


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bryan at least got to wrestle in the main event. Looks like he may be ready in 5 months


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Feuding with Orton did more for Rhodes then carrying around a replica of an old championship, remember when he didn't appear on RAW for weeks following his claim to wanting to restore the IC championship's prestige ?

Heel loses the final battle and gets a taste of his own medicine.
Nothing about that is new.

- Barrett's continiues his winning streak while Sheamus doesn't lose any credibility.
That's what you call smart booking.



DFUSCMAN said:


> Anybody else think that the wwe is not going to follow through with the wrestlemania mitb stoyline and hotshot it at a lesser ppv......
> 
> I mean bryan facing henry the world champ today......slow build wwe, that's how it goes with long term storylines.


Hotshot ? they've been building to that for months
What did you think the losing streak was about ?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

No Tag-Title switch. I'm wondering if they'll just wait out the thirty days of Bourne's suspension and place Kofi Kingston on the face side of a Ten-Man Tag Match @ Survivor Series...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bme said:


> - Feuding with Orton did more for Rhodes then carrying around a replica of an old championship, remember when he didn't appear on RAW for weeks following his claim to wanting to restore the IC championship's prestige ?
> 
> Heel loses the final battle and gets a taste of his own medicine.
> Nothing about that is new.
> ...


it was just hypothetical.......jeez


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Imagine the ratings S-Down could get if theyd actually talk about the upcoming weeks' show on Raw every week? I mean Orton v Cody streetfight and not even a mention of it? Or mention some of the others on the show,maybe have them do vignettes or something talking about the show.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm pretty sure Epico is an actual FCW wrestler, so it's still not Primo..


Oh ok, got confused for a second.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Epico is Tito Colon (Primo's cousin)


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hopefully this is a part of a rebound story where everyone jobs to Bryan. 1st in line IMO should be Christian.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

bme said:


> - Feuding with Orton did more for Rhodes then carrying around a replica of an old championship, remember when he didn't appear on RAW for weeks following his claim to wanting to restore the IC championship's prestige ?
> 
> *Heel loses the final battle and gets a taste of his own medicine.
> Nothing about that is new.*
> ...


Um....exactly when the hell did Rhodes beat Orton before their final match? Yeah....


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Logic said:


> No Tag-Title switch. I'm wondering if they'll just wait out the thirty days of Bourne's suspension and place Kofi Kingston on the face side of a Ten-Man Tag Match @ Survivor Series...


lol if Air Boom drops the titles at a house show.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

How does the Daniel Bryan storyline not make sense to some of you.

With every loss Bryan is becoming more and more insure of weather to cash in his briefcase at WM.
He feels that he should be on a roll going into the title match, which is obviously not the case.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Thinking about it, how many matches has Cody won since he brought back the old Title? Morrison is the only one I can think of. (Not counting last night as Wade got the win)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Um....exactly when the hell did Rhodes beat Orton before their final match? Yeah....


Cody did beat Orton on Raw though that was before they were in a mainstream feud;


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

He hasnt won very many I know that. Oh well,Vince quit caring about title belts a long time ago anyway.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Do I smell Team Orton vs. Team Rhodes at _Survivor Series_?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Imagine the ratings S-Down could get if theyd actually talk about the upcoming weeks' show on Raw every week? I mean Orton v Cody streetfight and not even a mention of it? Or mention some of the others on the show,maybe have them do vignettes or something talking about the show.


This is what WWE should be using twitter/facebook for. Forget trending that night, use all of the Superstars twitter account and get them to write a message. One sentence hyping up their match, it'll take two minutes tops. If the Superstars don't want to do it, get someone from staff.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Do I smell Team Orton vs. Team Rhodes at _Survivor Series_?


It'll be Team Christian vs. Team Sheamus from what I can tell. Barrett/Christian/Rhodes/Sheamus have all been at it this week. AirBoom would have been in also without the suspension.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Cody did beat Orton on Raw though that was before they were in a mainstream feud;



Yeah, but he hasn't won once since they feuded which is what's important.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree Captain,we all know Raw is Vince's baby as it came 1st but he should at least treat S-Down a lot better than he does. I get a feeling if HHH was the top guy he would though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

InstantClassic100 said:


> Hopefully this is a part of a rebound story where everyone jobs to Bryan. 1st in line IMO should be Christian.


At this point, if Christian keeps jobbing, he won't make anyone look credible. It'll just be expected that Christian loses by the time Bryan comes around.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And Vic J,theyve only had 2 matches since the bag incident. Give it time. Maybe this bagging Cody got will push him over the top and then it'll make him so mad he'll do anything to win and finally beats Orton to continue the feud?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> But before Bryan could cash it in, Teddy Long comes out and announces that Henry will face the Big Show at the _Survivor Series_.



:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rev™;10538564 said:


> Looks like WWE is legit behind Wade, seeing as he beat their top face for the future.


Don't bet on that yet. He's beaten Cena and Orton before and they still found a way to push him down the hole.

BUT, I will say that for the immediate future, this is extremely promising. When I heard of the match, I figured Wade would win with a Christian assist because it wouldn't make any sense to just have Sheamus pointlessly beat Barrett as soon as he goes on a winning streak.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> At this point, if Christian keeps jobbing, he won't make anyone look credible. It'll just be expected that Christian loses by the time Bryan come around.


True, but they just don't have anyone else. Barretts on his own push so Christian seems to be the only guy. Maybe someone from raw 1st.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I agree Captain,we all know Raw is Vince's baby as it came 1st but he should at least treat S-Down a lot better than he does. I get a feeling if HHH was the top guy he would though.


I don't know if Triple H would do things differently, but they've leaked the idea of twittering before PPVs and Raw. That's great and it should have been done a long time ago, but like you said, Smackdown is just as important.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Or maybe this feud is working out well for Rhodes that him not winning any of the matches wouldn't be that bad ?

Where was he before the feud with Orton ? hell some of you were pissed that he didn't appear on the first couple of RAW Supershows.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

smack downs been getting very good in recent weeks, the mid carders that everybody supports is on the ball (Wade Barrett, Dbryan) and their even giving time to the smaller guys i really think after a bad couple of years wwe is finally going up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank FUCK they didn't have Bryan cash in.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm wondering what the Bryan/Henry match was like up to the DQ.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That sounds like a really odd main event ending. I'll have to watch to watch that to figure out exactly what happens because the spoilers really don't make much sense.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Epico wrestling with his mask? And I just read on another site that he and Hunico messed up a move and did it again, seriously? If you botch, you botch, man. I don't watch anything from FCW so I'll be curious to see how Epico does. With that said, STOP this Hunico Vs Sin Cara fued. I personally can't care less about it!! D Bryan getting screen time is great. No cash in is perfectly fine with me. Other than that this show sounds meh.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Barrett over Sheamus? Hell fucking yeah!


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> *World champion Mark Henry defeated Daniel Bryan by DQ when Big Show interfered and knocked out Henry. Bryan acts like he might cash in but is nailed by Henry and hit with the World's Strongest Slam. Henry nailed Show with the briefcase. No cashing in.
> 
> from pwinsider, also said that Sin Cara faced a debuting Epico, not Primo.


:lmao and people complain about TNA's booking. Anyway what's impressive about this is that WWE somehow found a way to make Henry, Big Show and Bryan all look weak at the same time. Henry who's supposed to be a monster is easily knocked out by Big Show, Bryan is too weak to cash in his World Title even with help and Big Show can't defend himself against a guy he just knocked out.

In regards to Bryan cashing in at Wrestlemania I think they'll pull out of that, I just can't see them going through with it, good work to them if they do, but they'll really have to start booking Bryan better for it to work.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

D.Bryan you hypocrite.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

:lmao @ Orton being booked on some Undertaker status, where it's good enough for him to be feuding with someone to elevate him and it doesn't matter if the other guy never wins.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kingleviathan said:


> :lmao and people complain about TNA's booking. Anyway what's impressive about this is that WWE somehow found a way to make Henry, Big Show and Bryan all look weak at the same time. Henry who's supposed to be a monster is easily knocked out by Big Show, Bryan is too weak to cash in his World Title even with help and Big Show can't defend himself against a guy he just knocked out.
> 
> In regards to Bryan cashing in at Wrestlemania I think they'll pull out of that, I just can't see them going through with it, good work to them if they do, but they'll really have to start booking Bryan better for it to work.


- Yes Henry is built as a monster but Show is being built as the guy who could possible stop him so you have to create instances of Show getting the better of him.
- Bryan didn't win the title he's likely gonna be pissed that Show would think that he needed his help.
- People can recover from a knockout.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

D Bryan v Mark Henry. OH MY GOODNESS, this is going to be epic. Smackdown has been so much better than Raw these past few weeks. Mark Henry has been the best champion in years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> D.Bryan you hypocrite.


Hypocrite?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Ted DiBiase, Jr wins? On SmackDown? 

WAT.

And who is Epico?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

So one jobber (Ted) beat another jobber (Tyson) ?

Should anyone care


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He said he was going to cash it in at Wrestlemania and now he attempted it on SD.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

PWInsider said:


> *Barrett pinned Sheamus with a *roll up *after Christian distracted him. Christian was outside from the chokeslam the entire bout. Sheamus tries to get Barrett after the bout but Christian spears him,
> 
> *After a break, we see Sheamus brawling backstage with Christian and Barrett until they are all separated by security.
> 
> *Sin Cara vs. the debuting Epico from WWE developmental. Hunico interferes and they double team Cara. They nailed a double team move but messed it up and did it again. That'll be edited.


..

roll-up.

mexicans botch again


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Vic_J said:


> Um....exactly when the hell did Rhodes beat Orton before their final match? Yeah....


Rhodes bet Orton before he lost to Henry at HIAC.
Heels do much more then pick up wins.



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> He said he was going to cash it in at Wrestlemania and now he attempted it on SD.


They've been building to him possibly doing on before WM for months.

Few people believed he'd cash in his briefcase at WM an with every loss Bryan is started to become unsure himself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett beat Sheamus? Someone who's not only not a jobber, but who's only loss since going face via pinfall was to the WWE Champion and is currently on a hot streak?

FUCK YEAH! Now this is an excellent sign they're finally digging up that grave they put Barrett's career in earlier in the year. Sure, it may have been a roll-up, but better a win than a loss.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Smackdown sounds good, Rhodes/Orton & DiBiase/Kidd would be great matches, really looking forward to Barrett/Sheamus and Henry/Bryan too.

Loving the Barrett Barrage, he needs more in-ring mic time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> He said he was going to cash it in at Wrestlemania and now he attempted it on SD.


Changing one's mind doesn't make one a hypocrite.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Barrett over Sheamus...hot damn. 

What is this now? 5 or 6 straight TV victories for Wade? Maybe WWE realized they were wasting one of the top younger talents on their roster and they should be pushing him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kingleviathan said:


> :lmao and people complain about TNA's booking. Anyway what's impressive about this is that WWE somehow found a way to make Henry, Big Show and Bryan all look weak at the same time. Henry who's supposed to be a monster is easily knocked out by Big Show, Bryan is too weak to cash in his World Title even with help and Big Show can't defend himself against a guy he just knocked out.


How did anyone of them look weak?

Mark Henry wasent easily knocked out since he apparently got up rather quickly after it.
Bryan didnt try to cash in his MITB. So I dont see how that makes him weak?
Big Show got hit in the head with an object. 

Dude, come on!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barrett baby!

Keep this going.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> He said he was going to cash it in at Wrestlemania and now he attempted it on SD.


Michael Cole in the house!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wait and see on the "Bryan cashing in" thing.

My guess he didnt really try at all. And just stood there with the case thinking about it.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Epico is Primo's Primo :lmao:agree:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ I lol'd.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't have an issue with Ted squashing Kidd. As much as I'd love to see another great match between these two, Ted desperately needs to rebuild his credibility right now, especially if WWE wants to push the guy in the near future. Ted would need to pile on some convincing wins before he could be considered as a contender for any belt. He'd need to squash jobbers for few weeks so that people would actually buy him as a more credible mid-carder before seeing him to step up to face some relevant mid-carders. Besides, Ted hasn't been on TV in ages. I'd rather let the fans get used to his movesets as babyface first so that they'd get familiar with his style and know when to react to his signature spots.

Of course, this match could solely mean that they basically wanted to put two enhancement talents in a short match just to kill some TV time. So yeah, although I'd love to see Ted getting pushed, I wouldn't hold my breath.

As for Orton beating Rhodes yet again, it's not surprising really. Everybody knows that all the top stars will protect themselves to some extent while putting someone else over. It's just always done that way. Their entire feud wasn't all about getting Rhodes to the main event and keeping him at that status anyhow. They just wanted to toss Rhodes a freebie and see how well he would do in the task. I think Rhodes portrayed his character right through his interactions with Orton, so there's probably still hope for him in this role. Regardless, the match should be great.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Smackdown might stream the whole episode and not just watch clips from wwe.com, totally better than Raw


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

hmm so air boom still champs interesting.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

In a single week they've wasted the only two Mark Henry matches I'm ever going to want to see on shitty run-ins? God damn it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to rage if Bryan ends up losing the briefcase... I don't want him to turn heel either.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This looks like an awesome smackdown. D-Bryan main eventing!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm going to rage if Bryan ends up losing the briefcase... I don't want him to turn heel either.


you are not alone


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm going to rage if Bryan ends up losing the briefcase... I don't want him to turn heel either.


I actually think Bryan would be great as a heel, if busts out the beard and his old American Dragon attire. Have him punish people on purpose using his superior in-ring skills.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Woah, I didn't realise that Epico had been called up. I take it it will still be Tito Colon under the mask?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

SmackDown doing nothing for storyline progression as usual.

As much as this may sound stupid, but I do not want a show with a top to bottom card of good matches, I'd watch a PPV for that. I want a weekly show to be packed with storylines, promo's and interesting segments, a good match is an extra bonus.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Jethro said:


> I actually think Bryan would be great as a heel, if busts out the beard and his old American Dragon attire. Have him punish people on purpose using his superior in-ring skills.


I feel that he could be huge as a face though... which is quite rare.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice to see D.Bryan in the Main Event. Hope this continues and they give him another things to do(apart from losing matches and carrying the briefcase).

Not a Cody´s fan but ¿Orton needed to beat him again and put a mask on him? It was a one sided feud and the IC Title continues without contender :S

Hope the streak on Barret continues and they put him on a feud with somebody. Or better, contender for the WCH in TLC(maybe a multiman match with Sheamus and Christian?)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

faceface said:


> In a single week they've wasted the only two Mark Henry matches I'm ever going to want to see on shitty run-ins? God damn it.


I don't see how they wasted the match at all, I'd wager they had no more than 8 minutes and a lot of it was probably Henry trying to murder Bryan. They've teased conflict in the backstage interview now between both men with Henry saying Bryan can't beat him, gave Bryan two segments and the main event match and protected him in a DQ finish rather than having Henry lay him out. If anything they potentially gave us a teaser to the Mania match, progressed Bryan's story with people telling him to cash in whilst he clings to his principle of being a deserving champion and tried to increase interest in Henry/Show III.

I liked the idea of Show going on his own rampage to hold Henry and Long to ransom about getting another shot, shame they didn't follow through with that for a week or so and tried to build how psychotic Show is, especially if they're going to do a gimmick match which I suspect they will unless they insist on dragging the feud out till TLC: though personally I'd prefer a Henry/Show/Sheamus/Christian multiman match to tease Henry losing only to have him somehow defy the odds and climb the ladder to retrieve the belt.

Orton/Rhodes not being advertised makes little to no sense, especially as the two are in a feud and are opening the show. I appreciate an emerging heel like Cody won't be pinning Orton anytime soon, though I'd hope in future they'd take a page out of the Barrett/Sheamus match and maybe have Rhodes pin Orton off a distraction or say have Rhodes distract Orton and maybe have Barrett or someone get a big win to continue their feud, at least by the sounds of it Rhodes is having long matches with Orton which is only going to boost his credibility, with the proper writing and booking he could be a big player in the future, although he's not really my cup of tea at the moment.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Orton beating Rhodes again? GTFO.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think they're going to keep teasing cash ins from Mah boi D-Bryan. I'm still not convinced he'll take the belt all the way to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So, Henry vs Big Show rematch next PPV? Wow, I can just smell the buyrates now... *walks off grumbling to himself*


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> hmm so air boom still champs interesting.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Air Boom didn't drop the belts when half the team is going to be suspended for a month. Odd. Freebird rule to help Kofi out, maybe? Justin Gabriel is face now, he'd be a good fit to take Evan Bourne's spot for a while.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> So, Henry vs Big Show rematch next PPV? Wow, I can just smell the buyrates now... *walks off grumbling to himself*



Thats what Rock been in a match is for, they dont need this match to be a show seller.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Jbardo said:


> Thats what Rock been in a match is for, they dont need this match to be a show seller.


Just because they don't need it, doesn't mean they should throw it away on a rehash of a match that wasn't particularly good the first two times it happened. Surely this should be basic booking: make every PPV match one that will appeal to a lot of people to get the biggest audience.

You can't just make one big-name match and half-arse the rest of the event. For in that way lies madness, short-sightedness, talent-wasting and Cena-obsession.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Another report:



> Pyro hit after a recap from last week, Tony Chimel then announced a street fight.
> 
> 1. Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes in a Street Fight. This was a fantastic match, I really hope most of it makes it onto the TV cut. They fought into the crowd and Rhodes fought the last half of the match without the mask because he used it as a weapon once, and then Randy returned the favor. Orton hit the RKO for the pinfall.
> Christian v. Sheamus graphic was shown for later in the show..
> ...


I wonder if they will eventually do Daniel Bryan Vs. Big Show. I dont know. Maybe even for the case. Would be a hell of a way to give Bryan a strong win. Or fuck him over completely and have him lose it...


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

So Orton buries Rhodes once again. What`s the point.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice to see Bryan being featured heavily for a change.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

No tag team main-event match tonight, playas? I guess when it comes to talking to The Big Show and Mark Henry, even Teddy Long knows when to shut up.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan in the main event? 

BEST. SMACKDOWN. EVER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Mark Henry says he was never going to give Show another title shot, but Teddy Long just makes the match. 

Well that was easily resolved, huh?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the matter with Natalya constantly jobbing to Alicia Fox?

And lol @ the main event with Bryan and Henry, I'm surprised they've finally done something useful with D-Bryan after weeks of not even appearing on TV. Plus it's nice that Wade Barrett is getting a push of sorts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heel said:


> Nice to see Bryan being featured heavily for a change.


Agreed, I like the thought of him main eventing a Smackdown.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If they called up Epico with a mask it makes no sense. They should have kept the mask on Hunico and make a tag team instead.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think they are setting up a big show heel turn and a feud with Daniel Bryan to put Bryan over as a credible babyface for his world title match at Mania


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> So Orton buries Rhodes once again. What`s the point.


fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish Ted/Kidd got a little more time but I'm glad they're on TV. Looks like a really good SD.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Agreed, I like the thought of him main eventing a Smackdown.


I think many here like the thought of him main eventing AT ALL. lol.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I also like the fact that Bryan is getting in the limelight for once, so I think a little praise is due. Whether it's temporary or not remains to be seen, but WWE is definitely going in the right direction with him in this episode. Bryan sticking to his promise is what his character needs to be about. He should be all about integrity and legitimacy, at all costs. That's what a good babyface is built around. It gives the fans a reason to really support and rally behind Bryan.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to point this out, but can we even call them spoilers anymore? Pretty sure there really isn't anything to spoil, hasn't been for years.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> fpalm


It's the truth, What did they gain from having orton beat rhodes clean? they just made him look weak, You cant make orton look any stronger.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, Barrett getting a proper push? Dibiase actually winning a match on Smackdown? Bryan actuually doing SOMETHING? Pretty shocking news for this week. I might watch.

Also, and while I'm sure Orton didn't 'bury' Rhodes. He's lost to him enough and there wasn't much reason for him to take another clean pin at this point because it's just hurting him. Still, sounds like a good match!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> It's the truth, What did they gain from having orton beat rhodes clean? they just made him look weak, You cant make orton look any stronger.


Unless Orton won without Cody getting any offense in, its not a bury job thank you


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> fpalm


So the point is to bury your face in your hand? OK then.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton hasnt 'buried" anyone this year. All matches hes had,even against jobbers like Slater and Drew,he always gives them lots of offense against him,so how are those "burials?" Win or lose Orton always makes sure his opponent looks good. Burials are what Cena has did to Miz and Truth the past 2 weeks on Raw. Like why does he need Rock when the past 2 weeks hes shown he can handle them all by himself?

Orton got killed by Henry for 2 months straight on PPV and S-Down to build that sloth up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rhodes is awful and has no business beating Orton anyway.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

> Rhodes is awful and has no business beating Orton anyway.


For Christ's sake, this forum has got to be either one extreme or the other. You can't combat terrible posting with terrible posts. 

Cody Rhodes is not awful, and Orton is not burying him. Unless you think that Bret Hart buried Steve Austin.

Both opinions are extreme and nonsensical.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Orton beats Rhodes again? Yay.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

hadn't kofi already left for europe by Tuesday for the tour? expect the tag titles to be dropped on raw this Monday. unfortunately this is probably why Ted got a win, Tito got a match and why Bryan was in the main event. there was no raw guys there to take the limelight. expect normality to resume next week


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heel said:


> Nice to see Bryan being featured heavily for a change.


William Regal is Bryan's house show opponent for the European tour. I'd be shocked if this match doesn't make it to air in the near future. If it goes well, I could see a feud coming out of this which will only elevate Bryan.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Unless Orton won without Cody getting any offense in, its not a bury job thank you


He beat him clean, I will reserve judgment till i see the match but i just dont understand the point of orton winning at all.


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

CP Munk said:


> He beat him clean, I will reserve judgment till i see the match but i just dont understand the point of orton winning at all.



There isn't really a point to any single match it seems, because nothing comes of them. To have Rhodes lose repeatedly to Orton is fine, it doesn't even make him that much less credible, what makes him less credible is that the writers seem to lack the ability to acknowledge a losing streak and have the wrestler grow as a result of it. If Rhodes loses a few times in a row to Orton? Fine. Have him grow exceedingly frustrated and start to go psychotic in response to Orton's craziness. Or have him become more cerebral in response. Just do something as opposed to just having these guys come out week after week and simply duke it out without ever really progressing anything.

It's the same way that a match needs to go. A move is hit. It does damage. Several moves are hit. That damage grows and affects the wrestler. It doesn't just slightly delay them from doing their next move. It changes what they might do for their next move, what they might do, what they're thinking. Otherwise you've got two mindless idiots just hitting each other in sequence until pulling off some seemingly important finish which lacks any importance because there was no real build to it.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

HeyNightmare said:


> There isn't really a point to any single match it seems, because nothing comes of them. To have Rhodes lose repeatedly to Orton is fine, it doesn't even make him that much less credible, what makes him less credible is that the writers seem to lack the ability to acknowledge a losing streak and have the wrestler grow as a result of it. If Rhodes loses a few times in a row to Orton? Fine. Have him grow exceedingly frustrated and start to go psychotic in response to Orton's craziness. Or have him become more cerebral in response. Just do something as opposed to just having these guys come out week after week and simply duke it out without ever really progressing anything.
> 
> It's the same way that a match needs to go. A move is hit. It does damage. Several moves are hit. That damage grows and affects the wrestler. It doesn't just slightly delay them from doing their next move. It changes what they might do for their next move, what they might do, what they're thinking. Otherwise you've got two mindless idiots just hitting each other in sequence until pulling off some seemingly important finish which lacks any importance because there was no real build to it.


Great point..Didnt think of it that way, Knowing WWE and there monkeys they'll just job rhodes to orton a few more times then have him drop the title to Orton and have him back on superstars in 2 months.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

dont worry about rhodes, he is far too good for anything to go close to burying him.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyson Kidd wrestled on NXT, Superstars and SmackDown! Has anyone done that before - three matches in "one" taping?

Oh... and he didn't win a single one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, when's the International version gonna be up on Youtube, and did they show Wade vs Sheamus? I assume they did but I'd like to know anyway.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So, when's the International version gonna be up on Youtube, and did they show Wade vs Sheamus? I assume they did but I'd like to know anyway.


It's usually up in about 30 minutes, they should show it, along with Orton/Rhodes and Henry/D-Bryan. depending on how long they are as it will only be about 45 minutes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> He beat him clean, I will reserve judgment till i see the match but i just dont understand the point of orton winning at all.


If Cody kept beating Orton every week people would still bitch and whine. Besides the feud isnt over i think people should reserve their "oh noes Cody git burried" talk for later


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *InstantClassic100*
> Daniel Bryan w/ Big Show in his corner vs. Mark Henry ended in a DQ when Show threw water in Daniel Bryan's face. Show then throws water in Daniel Bryan's face and tells him to cash in the money in the bank. Before he could do it, Henry gave the World's Strongest Slam to both Bryan and Show. Teddy Long came out and make Big Show vs. Mark Henry for the Survivor Series.


This report is true. Entertaining match so far between Bryan and Henry.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just watched Barrett vs Sheamus. It's always enjoyable watching the freak get owned.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

HXC PSU said:


> dont worry about rhodes, he is far too good for anything to go close to burying him.



Nah. Cody is the epitome of boredom.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

This coming from someone with a Way Boring avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it is, which is why his opinion can be trusted on the matter. I wouldn't expect a Barrett mark to appreciate trash like Rhodes, it's unseemly.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Tyrion...what do you DO? Just curious. On topic, i really would have liked dbd to play it more cool when henry called him out. Seamus match was good, best work I've seen Barrett do in a while. 

Kidd knew he was jobbing, but he totally made tdj shine for it, and imo he looked better in the match. I wanna check out superstars and nxt now to see just how much work this 'guy not good enough to be on raw' put in. Worst part is he CAN talk. Ah well. 

BS and Xtian on the mic was hilarious. Rhodes vs Orton annoyed me because it totally did come of as orton heel vs rhodes face. From early shine to comeback and everything. I really am sympathizing with rhodes if i was only watching matches. Commentary was C- range, one good point was Booker seemed to be intent on reeling Cole and Matthews in. Matthews seems weaker also, and that I don't like. Think that covers observations, what did you think of the DBD vs Henry match? It's good to show them against each other, but should BS have been there? I don't think so.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone remember when people used to call him CAWdy Rhodes? ha, those were the days.

And "Way Boring"? come on thats almost as bad as "Coffee Queenston", if your gonna rip on him atleast do it well.

He is far from boring anyway, rewatch the entire Nexus run and you'll see that.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Tyson Kidd wrestled on NXT, Superstars and SmackDown! Has anyone done that before - three matches in "one" taping?
> 
> Oh... and he didn't win a single one.


It's sad indeed. Any man who works three matches in one night deserves at least one win. Tyson is a beast. Much respect to the man.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah,Way Boring did a great job w/ The Nexus. He sure got them over huge didnt he? Even with his great mic work(the only thing he does good)he still couldnt do it. His hard hitting style is good,like Sheamus but Sheamus' is much harder and more 'real" looking.

He proved in big main event matches w/ Orton and Cena he's not good enough to main event but only good enough for the high mid card which is where he should be. Even Henry has had good matches w/ Orton where Wade hasnt. What does that tell you about Wade's 'talent?" If you cant have a good match w/ Orton you're not that great.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Tyson Kidd wrestled on NXT, Superstars and SmackDown! Has anyone done that before - three matches in "one" taping?
> 
> Oh... and he didn't win a single one.


For some reason, WWE refuses to push Tyson Kidd. Maybe it's his size, maybe it's the fact that he isn't the best on the mic, but he's seen as a heel jobber and nothing more. Even his manager storyline fell through without a resolution. He has the potential to become a midcard heel, but his booking makes it almost impossible for anyone to view him as a legitimate threat.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Yeah,Way Boring did a great job w/ The Nexus. He sure got them over huge didnt he? Even with his great mic work(the only thing he does good)he still couldnt do it. His hard hitting style is good,like Sheamus but Sheamus' is much harder and more 'real" looking.
> 
> He proved in big main event matches w/ Orton and Cena he's not good enough to main event but only good enough for the high mid card which is where he should be. Even Henry has had good matches w/ Orton where Wade hasnt. What does that tell you about Wade's 'talent?" If you cant have a good match w/ Orton you're not that great.


Nexus was over, it's creative that ruined them. 

When Orton was on RAW, he was lazy for some reason which is why a lot of his matches weren't really good during the years unlike this one. Give Wade the Orton on SD! and you could have a good match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Bullshit ending!!! Way to make DB your Mr. MITB look like a total asswipe!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan vs. Henry was a pretty decent match, especially for a TV main event. I think if they were given a bigger stage and more time, they could have a pretty good match. The crowd lit up when Bryan started hitting his kicks and got the 2 count on Henry. Though, they did make Bryan look like a chump when he tried to cash in the briefcase.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A decent show. 
The streetfight was very entertaining. Good job by both Orton and Mr. No-padds. 
Dibiase vs Kidd just didn't do it for me. Why was this match on tv, with nou build-up to it at all. A couple of weeks ago Ted did a job for the biggest jobber in the WWE, Jinder Mahal. Kidd works his ass of in the WWE. Give them both a little push. 
Natalya jobs. Always great to see that. 
I like the way they go with Wade Barrett. This guy needs to go back to the main event asap. 
I don't care for Botch Cara. This guy just sucks at everything. Atleast it helps Hunico a bit, because he seems a lot better. That Epico/Colon dude needs a makeover before someone should take him seriously. 
The main event was okey, but I'm gonna skipp the next Henry/Show match. 

BTW the superstars match between McIntyre and Morrison was very entertaining.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty god damn entertaining smackdown, Def getting Bryan danielsons new shirt.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Cody kept beating Orton every week people would still bitch and whine. Besides the feud isnt over i think people should reserve their "oh noes Cody git burried" talk for later


what would people have to bitch about if Cody won every week? Well all i have to say on this is that the feud was completely pointless, at least give Rhodes one victory. Orton bagging Rhodes was totally pointless because that was something they could have used to put over a new guy instead of someone who is already over as main eventer. Plus Rhodes is now pretty much getting his ass beat every-week, something that means buried for heels.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> something that means buried for heels.


Really? REALLY? Do you even know what a bury job looks like? Because if you did you wouldnt talk a load of phoeey


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Orton putting the bag over Rhodes is pretty humiliating


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Orton putting the bag over Rhodes is pretty humiliating


Indeed. 

Not as worse as Teddy Long ripping off Sin Cara's mask and doing the holler dance around him. :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian's promo with Big Show :lmao


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

TheKman said:


> JTG is ok on the mic, nothing ground breaking but still better than others. Him trying to hide (?) his NY accent kinda makes him sound like he slurs alot of words, but overall he's good.


This.This guy needs a serious gimmick change btw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Natalya jobs.


I'm still not sure why Natalya is jobbing. It doesn't make her look credible as a heel at all.


----------



## KushReNaDa (Apr 25, 2011)

Coolest moment in that street fight was the counter suplex of Orton in front of the screen imo... It was actually believable that Orton was lifting up Rhodes purely on his own.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Christian's promo with Big Show :lmao


Christian is nailing his promos every single week. He's always been great on the mic, and he's trying to stay relevant. The problem is creative/booking isn't helping him at all as he's going in circles with a pointless Sheamus feud and allowing him very little character progression. Thus, the crowd is bored and disengaged and continuing to welcome him in silence. Both aren't Christian's fault. He needs a new feud or storyline where he can let those mic skills work. If not on camera on TV, do some sort of online facebook/wwe.com/twitter storyline to get the crowd back into it.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'm still not sure why Natalya is jobbing. It doesn't make her look credible as a heel at all.


Stupid booking yet again by wwe makes no sense,Glad bryan was in the main event and they teased a cash in seems like the are putting the focus on him again by developing his storyline.Am i the only one who does not see the point in the rhodes/orton feud.It seems to be getting in the way of the ic title.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent little 7 minute match between bryan and henry.....bryan played the underdog babyface in peril role to perfection, and henry's been an excellent unstoppable monster heel this year

But they should have made bryan walk off with the mitb case and told big show he wouldn't cash it in tonight, but at wrestlemania


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Orton vs Rhodes was awesome, really enjoyed it. I don't wanna sound like a "mark" but I think the next time they're in the ring together Rhodes needs to pick up a victory, weather it be via Barrett/Christian interference or just a quick roll up holding the tights I think a win over Orton during a fued would do alot of good for him.

Enjoyed Bryan/Henry and Barrett/Sheamus very much too, I hope we don't end up seeing Barrett playing second fiddle to Christian as Barrett is a natural leader imo.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

roode vs. orton was a good ass match.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just watched Barrett vs Sheamus. It's always enjoyable watching the freak get owned.


I really don't get ya, Pyro. I thought you like wrestlers who have charisma, mic skills and personality. Sheamus has all of those and he's even good in the ring, so why do you hate him?

Skipped the Rhodes/Orton match, but Sheamus/Barrett was good and so was Kidd/DiBiase, nice fast paced action.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Enjoyed Bryan/Henry and Barrett/Sheamus very much too, I hope we don't end up seeing Barrett playing second fiddle to Christian as Barrett is a natural leader imo.


If anything comes of Barrett/Christian (and really something should be mentioned after that backstage segment with Sheamus), I think they'll end up a tag team to keep the division going while AirBoom (well really just Evan Bourne) is serving out their suspension. They need something to keep the tag team division relevant.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"The aggressively mystifying Sin Cara."

I hate you so much, Mr Matthews.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I really don't get ya, Pyro. I thought you like wrestlers who have charisma, mic skills and personality. Sheamus has all of those and he's even good in the ring, so why do you hate him?


Maybe he's like me and thinks Sheamus is lacking the goods on the mic. He's decent but he still has plenty of room to improve his mic work. He does have charisma though and he does have quite a bit of personality to me, so maybe he's lacking one of those for Pyro.

I'm not a huge fan of Sheamus myself, but I like him and wouldn't mind him as World Champion in the future.

Though it was very nice seeing Barrett beat him, even if just by a roll-up. And even not thinking about that, the match as a whole was actually very good. Barrett and Sheamus have amazing chemistry as evident in the other two singles matches they've had. Sheamus is very good in the ring, and Barrett has really been showing he's improved greatly these past couple of weeks as opposed to where he was in ring wise a year ago, or even 5 months ago (although that could also be due to the fact his matches were with Zeke, and it's not the easiest thing to have a good match with him). Regardless a Barrett/Sheamus feud is something I want to see in 2012 at some point.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there anyone who doesn't think a Bryan/Henry feud would be money after seeing that match?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't think a Bryan/Henry feud would be money after seeing that match?


The match was good and it was only short


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Currently watching. There's this girl in the crowd shrieking for Randy and she sounds like she's being murdered. Hell, I kinda want to murder her.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

bryan vs. mark was a good match too.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

To nikkisixx,that fan in queston was Pyro.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't think a Bryan/Henry feud would be money after seeing that match?


Agreed. Seriously, there's no-one better for Bryan to face at Mania than Henry. It's the story of David and Goliath. I don't care if Orton is a better worker than Henry, the victory just wouldn't have as big as an impact IMO.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Sharpshooter!"
"That's not the Sharpshooter, Cole. That's a Boston Crab."

First I fpalm. Then I :lmao. Then I fpalm again.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Currently watching. There's this girl in the crowd shrieking for Randy and she sounds like she's being murdered. Hell, I kinda want to murder her.


Must be *Simply Flawless*... look for her in Orton threads


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

For Friends Cody and Orton surely are brutal towards eachother lol. Great Match.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, what does boreton gain from defeating rhodes and doing what he did after the match anyway? he's already been forcefed down all of our throats. enough already.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really good match and it still made Cody look good. (Y)

Marked for Ted's dubbed in pop.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dibiase just used barreta's gob stopper

that's bush league, bruh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About as good as a 2 1/2 min match can go. I liked the Dream Street counters and the finish.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> Was Alicia Fox supposed to win the battle royal


After that win right now I think so


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Big Show's speech before Christian came out was embarrassing.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

My reaction to Pig Slow's speech with LL Cool J reference


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Barrett coming out and challenging a red hot Sheamus does alot for his character, imo.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy shit, Sheamus actually gets pinned for the first time in god knows how long. Even though it wasn't clean, thank you hippie jesus for giving Sheamus a loss for once. His 100% win ratio was getting really stale.

And I can't believe they let Barret get the pin. The fact that Barret's getting a push is undeniable right now.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Great Orton v Cody match. Cena could never have made Cody look that good no matter what the result was to be. Best part was Orton's demented happy face after the barrier ddt. I think the fued is done but I hope not. And I kinda feel bad for the ones that bought Vengeance to see their match when this free one was so much better.LOL.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Holy shit, Sheamus actually gets pinned for the first time in god knows how long. Even though it wasn't clean, thank you hippie jesus for giving Sheamus a loss for once. His 100% win ratio was getting really stale.


I remember him losing to Christian some months ago, clean.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> For Friends Cody and Orton surely are brutal towards eachother lol. Great Match.



yeah lol
i think those sick puppies secretly like beating 7 bells out of each other though :shocked:


----------



## cenamark2 (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought last night's episode of WWE Smackdown was extremely entertaining. The two hours just seemed to fly by. The opening match with Orton & Rhodes was great. Rhodes looked like a star against Orton. I would have loved to have seen him get the win here, I knew he wouldn't, but he didn't look weak in defeat. DiBiase vs. Kidd was a good match for while it lasted. Both guys looked crisp and this made me wanna see them get 10+ minutes with each other at some point. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett was a really good physical match and I'm glad to see Barrett get what was, almost, a clean win over Sheamus. It looks as though WWE is getting back on track with Barrett and that's just fine with me. Sin Cara vs. Epico was also ok for what it was. The only part of the show I didn't really get into was Big Show's promo segment. I dig Show when he's a serious, intense guy because he can really pull out surprisingly good promos when he's in that mind set. Him playing the big happy giant kinda turns me off. Daniel Bryan & Mark Henry worked quite well together I thought. Their match told a great story and both of them looked good. Even though Bryan lost via DQ, he didn't get pinned and kept getting up and coming at Henry and/or taking everything he could dish out. It makes me wonder if tonight was, just maybe, the first steps towards Henry vs. Bryan at WM for the WHC in a true David vs. Goliath match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brilliant, brilliant Smackdown. Actually I think it's the first I've watched since the Toronto one, so I was pleasantly surprised at a lot of things. Orton is no longer the focal point of Smackdown, which makes me breathe a sigh of relief. As champion, I simply found him insufferable. Arrive, great match, leave. That's how I prefer my RKO dosage  oh and anyone saying Rhodes got buried can go fuck themselves. The good thing I've realised about Smackdown is that everything is centred around the world champion, unlike RAW. I wasn't really impressed with Henry's previous heel runs so I expected this to be no different. I was pleasantly surprised. Henry's good, people! Even more shocking, I like babyface Big Show even almost as much as I like babyface Bryan (keep rocking that caveman beard lol.)
Very glad to see Barrett's ascent up the card. Commentary question of "who becomes world champion first" makes me very excited, and leads me to think he'll stay and have an upper card non title feud until it's time for him to wet his feet in championship matches later on. Barrett champion in 2012? Anyway, great stuff by Sheamus/Christian/Barrett.
Epico is really talented as well. Enjoyed what little we got out of Epico/Cara, and marked at Hunico coming out looking like a gangbanger :lmao the invasion of the mexican drug cartels ahahaha. Anyway, those three were great too.
Only downsides are Kidd/Dibiase and Natalya/Alicia. Kidd deserves more, although I understand why he didn't get more seeing as it's his first time on Smackdown this year practically. It's a shame, he's so talented but so small. I'd say he should go to TNA, but I'm not even sure if WWE would take him back.
Why did Nattie get squashed? Bit pointless, but lol'd at Alicia legit going "ow" at every move.

You can see the difference when they put on a show that is thought through and actually has a purpose. So refreshing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I remember him losing to Christian some months ago, clean.


He was still a heel, though. Ever since he's been a face, I think this is the first time he's ever been pinned. I might be wrong on that but I don't remember any loss he's had as a face other than a countout.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course Sheamus has rarely jobbed as a face,its how Vince books his top faces. Just like Orton,when he was a heel he lost a million times,now hes a top face he hardly jobs. If they turn Sheamus heel this week he'll lose lots more often.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked the main event alot. I think it'll show big time progression for Bryan if they end up going with Bryan/Henry at Mania and the part with Big Show trying to get him to cash in was cool. Really glad he didn't though. Marked for LAX II in Hunico and Epico. :side: Really good Rhodes/Orton match and nice with for Wade. (Y)

Good Smackdown.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

finally had time to watch smackdown 
great match by orton and rhodes
nice seeing barett beat sheamus and the part with show trying to convince bryan to cash in was cool but it just showed how much build up bryan needs, nice seeing him though in the main event

and no matter what the haters say 
i absolutely love henry as the champ 
such a fucking monster and i am actually bumped for show vs henry (i know its a slow match but at this point i dont care)
its a good feud
seems like rhodes orton feud is over i am ok with the finish but it would have been better makin orton loose at vengeance due to rhodes cheating in some way and then make orton win the two next matches but still makin rhodes look good so he doesnt loose creditability 
as for sheamus vs christian feud (still going on and i think it will end at tlc (hopefully christian pins the great white at ss)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> as for sheamus vs christian feud (still going on and i think it will end at tlc (hopefully christian pins the great white at ss)


A Christian win at Survivor Series is literally the only way they could possibly extend the Sheamus/Christian feud, which is currently running on fumes.

The problem though is if Christian wins Survivor Series and they have one final match at TLC, Sheamus would very likely be booked to win. TLC is Christian's PPV. If you are ever going to book him strong, this is the PPV to do it. Losing here just further derails him and would be a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> A Christian win at Survivor Series is literally the only way they could possibly extend the Sheamus/Christian feud, which is currently running on fumes.
> 
> The problem though is if Christian wins Survivor Series and they have one final match at TLC, Sheamus would very likely be booked to win. TLC is Christian's PPV. If you are ever going to book him strong, this is the PPV to do it. Losing here just further derails him and would be a huge missed opportunity.


damn. how could i not consider that... stupid me 
yeah that would be horrible but they will just use christian to make sheamus get even more over i mean i dont see how you gain creditability by beating someone who has none but yeah thats the wwe


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

This may be off topic, but does anyone know what Hunico's theme was for yesterday's Smackdown? They played it after the assault on Sin Cara.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's Smackdown was pretty good. Randy Orton and Cody Rhodes had an epic Street Fight match. I wish it was promoted more better because I had no idea it was happening. It would be promoted if it was on RAW obviously. Orton came out the winner in this and it could be the end of their feud.

Daniel Bryan got teased into cashing his MitB briefcase in a match against Mark Henry too. But he didn't do it and got slammed by Henry. I'm really loving this title reign of Henry. He's looking like a monster and makes you wonder who will end his Hall of Pain. Big Show is doing a good job in this feud too. I hate Vince McMahon for not treating this show to be an equal to RAW. People are missing out and I sure do when I skip it from time to time.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oh yeah this is bullshit. alicia fox getting a push? should be aj in that spot.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Prob the best smackdown all year.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> oh yeah this is bullshit. alicia fox getting a push? should be aj in that spot.


They are just one by one feeding people to Phoenix/Neidhart, don't look too much into it. Wouldn't surprise me if they had Phoenix carry the belt until Kharma returns.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

It is so amazing how much better Smackdown was than Raw.

Good show, gonna watch more often


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> It is so amazing how much better Smackdown was than Raw.
> 
> Good show, gonna watch more often


Absolutely correct, SD this past week was great Henry has made a believer out of me. DB after that match should make a vow to become good enough to take out Henry or whoever is champ by then. Orton vs Rhodes was something special, that match had me going from beginning to end, PPV quality, and that's no joke. 

I was extremely glad that Wade went over Sheamus at least, and the heat is still strong between the 2. SmackDown is doing great when it comes to booking, and it should continue that way. Hope Henry can beat Show again, I would dread a Big Show title reign atm. I won't lie when I say Sin Cara vs the other dude doesn't interest me one bit.


----------

